# Pellets =



## VIBErator (Nov 8, 2013)

Soft butter.


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 8, 2013)

Hot dog


----------



## john193 (Nov 8, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> Hot dog


Sometimes I spoil the wife by really cooking the living room, where the stove is, and more than her the dog loves it. She gets ultra lazy and lays upside down on the sofa for hours. Even a tennis ball doesn't peak her curiosity.


----------



## briansol (Nov 8, 2013)

bacon?


----------



## bonesy (Nov 8, 2013)

good vibrations


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 8, 2013)

Pellets-50%=MC²

M=Money C=Cost of Oil per gallon. A relatively obscure fuel cost calculation.


----------



## VIBErator (Nov 8, 2013)

Pellets = No more wool sweaters, down vests, long johns and sheepskin slippers in the basement.   Ok ok, yeah the slippers still remain.


----------



## MarkSJohnson (Nov 8, 2013)

Pellets (will) = Time in my woodshop in the coldest of winter....


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 8, 2013)

nap time. sometimes, it so warm in here, its like being back in the womb. just gonna rest my eyes for a minute.


----------



## SteveB (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice, consistant heat without a whole lot of cost or effort.


----------



## VIBErator (Nov 8, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> Hot dog



OT.  Is that a Newf/Landseer? Nice puppy.  I wanted a very large breed dog Newf or Great Pyr.  We got 3/4 red heeler 1/4 beagle.  Intelligent = stubborn, fast and energetic. Not so big.


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 8, 2013)

That's the black Newfy. Heres a pic of the other couch potatoes. Golden and Landsear Newfy.


----------



## VIBErator (Nov 8, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> That's the black Newfy. Heres a pic of the other couch potatoes. Golden and Landsear Newfy.



 That's a lot of dog in one house.


----------



## mralias (Nov 8, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> That's the black Newfy. Heres a pic of the other couch potatoes. Golden and Landsear Newfy.


Think it's time for a bigger couch.


----------



## gfreek (Nov 8, 2013)

"I might be moving to Montana soon....


----------



## SteveB (Nov 8, 2013)

"Just me and the pygmy pony....."   F. Zappa


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 8, 2013)

gfreek said:


> "I might be moving to Montana soon....


Your in Wyoming now, not to far


----------



## SteveB (Nov 8, 2013)

"behind the dental floss bush..."


----------



## SteveB (Nov 8, 2013)

VIBErator, you just HAD to get me remembering all of the Frank Zappa songs I've known by heart for the last 35 years! Lol, thanks a lot


----------



## VIBErator (Nov 8, 2013)

SteveB said:


> VIBErator, you just HAD to get me remembering all of the Frank Zappa songs I've known by heart for the last 35 years! Lol, thanks a lot



Imma dancin' fooloolool..


----------



## SteveB (Nov 8, 2013)

Just remember this winter to "watch out where those huskies go, now don't you eat that yellow snow"!  Ok, I'm done


----------



## VIBErator (Nov 8, 2013)

SteveB said:


> Just remember this winter to "watch out where those huskies go, now don't you eat that yellow snow"!  Ok, I'm done



He went right up side the head of my favorite baby seal. He went WHAP!


----------



## SteveB (Nov 8, 2013)

VIBErator said:


> He went right up side the head of my favorite baby seal. He went WHAP!


----------



## blades (Nov 9, 2013)

Zappa- man that brings back so many memories.  Mothers of Invention, Ruben and the Jets


----------



## begreen (Nov 10, 2013)

= rabbit doo


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 10, 2013)

blades said:


> Zappa- man that brings back so many memories.  Mothers of Invention, Ruben and the Jets



Kids named Dwezel and Moon Unit.


----------



## VIBErator (Nov 11, 2013)

begreen said:


> = rabbit doo


Rabbit doo? Do tell.


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2013)

Rabbits poop bunny pellets.


----------



## VIBErator (Nov 12, 2013)

begreen said:


> Rabbits poop bunny pellets.


Ahh yes of course.


----------

